# Quick Question



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

There used to be fishing reports on here, am I right? Has the report been banned to the Supporter Forum, if so that stinks cause I can't use that paypal gig and there is no alternative????!!!


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

You can send a check to HighCap56. Or if you happen to only have cash, you can give it to some of the more reputable members here.

There are other options.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14035&page=1


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

True, I can help you become a supporter.

I would not say that the reports have all been posted in the Supporters area, I have seen plenty here for Lesner and Seagull.

Why not go fish and make a report yourself?

Glad you are here. Consider becoming a supporter.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Soo-----you say it is true? P&S has gone private? Supporters only?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dyhard said:


> Soo-----you say it is true? P&S has gone private? Supporters only?


No P&S aint private. Their aint been many reports on the supporter board either. Guess Bay fishing is slow. My self I went to Hatt to get a niceun. WIll you get more reports on the Supporter board? Yes!

Why? Cuz for everyone of you registered members there is 10-15 lurkers. Do you like showing up at a spot you just got a nicen to find 40 people there?

I didn't think so. But you love the reports and actually demand them..... hmmm go figure. I will help all those that I can but at the expense of a bunch of cheapskates getting info that I have worked hard to get..... I don't think so. Consider being a supporter.......


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Dang Dawg,*

You'll get a fix this weekend, sounds like you need it.  I know I do!  LOL You tell um the way it is, I like it! ....Tightlines


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Cdog*

I believe that GotchaMack asked what was up with posts........and DUH!!!! He actually followed that by asking for a alternative way to subscribe to the "ELITE" P&S supporter forum. I also believe that DyHard asked a innocent question. Why are you being so gruff.


With responses like yours, its a wonder Sand Flea doesn't have a line a mile long to subscribe....eh?

Your a true ambassador to this site. Keep up the good work. 


PS : I hope you do not over work yourself too hard doing all the work providing the valuable fishing information.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Reports....*

As far as reports go, it always slows down this time of year in my opinion. 

Why? There is really only one game in town...Stripers!

When the Bay season closes on the 31st of this month, there will probably be even fewer reports.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*have ya been reading the threads?*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14199



Sometimes it is better being the leader,than the follower...this time of year....with out saying a word....you can catch the feesh @ Chixs,Lesner,Seagull,GV,SB,LIP,the SPIT......Ya just gotta put yer time and line in.....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

J_Lannon said:


> I believe that GotchaMack asked what was up with posts........and DUH!!!! He actually followed that by asking for a alternative way to subscribe to the "ELITE" P&S supporter forum. I also believe that DyHard asked a innocent question. Why are you being so gruff.
> 
> 
> With responses like yours, its a wonder Sand Flea doesn't have a line a mile long to subscribe....eh?
> ...


Too many people think that once they pay for their ISP that the whole internet is free. Well it aint. If you don't pony up,one day you might find there is no P&S and then how are you gonna catch fish?

I'm over it, support if you want to don't if you don't.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Dangit Cdog*

Ya done ticked me off ,,,, and I ended up subscribing to P&S


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

HAPPY HOLIDAIES TO ALL. PUT YOUR GUNS IN THE HOLISTER AND enjoy the season....thanx


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

JL,

GM's question was not an "innocent" one as it essentially took a jab at the new Supporter board. And GM made more of a rhetorical remark/statement of implied fact regarding payment alternatives.

Cdogs reply was quite appropriate given the circumstance and your follow up shots were not. 

Do us all a favor, keep your money and sarcasm in your pocket and go elsewhere. Or maybe I should be looking forward to your general fishing reports on VA board and more detailed posts on the P&S Supporter Board  

Go fish,

`bucket


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Cdog said:


> No P&S aint private. Their aint been many reports on the supporter board either. Guess Bay fishing is slow. My self I went to Hatt to get a niceun. WIll you get more reports on the Supporter board? Yes!
> 
> Why? Cuz for everyone of you registered members there is 10-15 lurkers. Do you like showing up at a spot you just got a nicen to find 40 people there?
> 
> I didn't think so. But you love the reports and actually demand them..... hmmm go figure. I will help all those that I can but at the expense of a bunch of cheapskates getting info that I have worked hard to get..... I don't think so. Consider being a supporter.......


 Lurkers!
Some of these LURKERS may have thought that posting hints, how to's, and fishing info was helping the younger generation learn and helping a fine gentleman stuff fishing erata on his website.
"Lurkers" puts a different spin on the "welcome mat"
If it's just money and not camaraderie or passing on fishing lessons learned well. It is sad.
Then again, it maybe just that the use of the word "Lurkers" was not putting your best foot foward.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dyhard said:


> Lurkers!
> Some of these LURKERS may have thought that posting hints, how to's, and fishing info was helping the younger generation learn and helping a fine gentleman stuff fishing erata on his website.
> "Lurkers" puts a different spin on the "welcome mat"
> If it's just money and not camaraderie or passing on fishing lessons learned well. It is sad.
> Then again, it maybe just that the use of the word "Lurkers" was not putting your best foot foward.


Dyhard, in my mind lurkers are guest that never register, not registered members. If I offended anyone I apologize. Like I said I'm over it, become a supporter if you want don't if you don't. 

I love p&S and thats why sometimes I may go overboard. Would you miss it if Flea said " th heck with it I'm closing down?" I would. If you don't see that then oh well....


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Bucket*

I helped fund and admin a online racing server for over 4 years. It took alot of money and twice as much valuable time. We started out with 12 guys racing this on the server. In 3 years time we had over 3500 different IP's connecting and racing each month.

Some donated money, others donated admin time to run races.

We got most of the racers by word of mouth and by providing a server that newbies could run on, and learn from the experienced racers. We didn't achieve this by giving off handed remarks when a dumb question was asked. A little patience is all it took.

Our server did for racing , what SandFlea is doing for the regional fisherman.

We didn't build it by slamming everyone who may or may not haved asked a seemingly dumb question.

So Mr "Bucket", I'll do what i please with my sarcasism and money......thank you very much


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Mr. Lannon,

While I appreciate your subscription to P&S, you just took shots at two of the best fishermen and "reporters" on this board.

I too cannot tolerate LURKERS, as it was likely a LURKER who read my address for a fishing charter I organized and STOLE every decent piece of gear I had while I was gone.

They are everywhere. I have even had them call me by name in public (board name)and asked about fish I caught and postings here. Keep in mind that these people (2) have said ... "Oh, I never post, I just come and check it out for reports".

SUBSCRIBERS WHO POST are the ones that become SUPPORTERS, while LURKERS just come for what they can get and never give. 

Bucket and CDog have hung with P&S and watched it grow. They are senior members and an integral part of this community who have put in their time and talent to help ME for one to be a better fisherman.

So, Mr. Lannon, how bout a little temperance and respect for those who give a lot of info here,


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

*hmmmmm*

I look at it a few different ways. First of all, I like this board, I have learned alot from here, and have tried to share what I know/learned with others that are on here. I have no problems posting what I was fishing with where I was fishing. TRUE everyone has little honey holes that they don't like to give up, there are guys I have known for years that still don't give up honey holes. I hate lurkers just like everyone else does. there is a simple way to cut down on some of them, make it so that that you have to be a regestered user before you can view the boards, and set a time limit to post, if you don't post you don't stay, simple as that. Would I like to be a supporter? Hell yea i would, can I? Not at this time, my wife is due with my second son on thursday, i have had family here for almost a month now so things are real tight around my house esp this time of year. Will i continue to post in here? DAMN RIGHT I WILL. I will post what I know, where I catch fish, and help others whether or not i am a supporter or not. Will i put up with alot of bullshit about the board? Prob not, but everyone has an opinion, and they are like assholes, everyone has one, and someone is gonna think your stinks.

So here it is in a nutshell, mind your manners and remember sand flea can put you in the penalty box, or not allow you on the site, or shut it down for everyone.

my $.02. my opinion, and i am sure someone thinks it stinks.. lol


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Respect*

You get respect when you give it. Just because you may be a leading poster, or fisherman doesn't give you a free pass on slamming some body over a seemingly dumb/off kilter question.

I could give a rats behind about about your reputation. 

I have met alot of the newbies on here fishing at Lesner and and other places. And of course the conversation eventually leads to " Pier&Surf.com". Some of them say its a closed community and only the hiararchy can post without getting chewed upon when some post gets controversial. I didn't really know where they were coming from with that reply, But i'm beginning to understand it now.

But regardless, I will continue pointing them towards this site in regards to keeping in touch with local fishing. I have met about 12 people from this site. I have learned from them about salt water fishing, and have given a couple of them tips on how to fly fish.

So... as you say about the 2 SENIOR and RESPECTED members? Let them keep sniping at the newbies and see how fast you collect new supporters........ I seriously doubt they will be lining up to get in.

As far as me..........I could care less what you think.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

J_Lannon said:


> As far as me..........I could care less what you think.



Well....alrighty then!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

GotchaMack, you're right that some folks have chosen to move their reports over to the Supporter Forum. I try to keep as much of this site free and open as possible, but I believe those who upgrade should get a little extra, including sharing their reports with a handful of people rather than the large group of people who have access to the site. It's not an easy balance.

As to the sniping, let's all take it easy. We're friends here and we all enjoy the same sport.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Well didn't mean to touch off the next crusade on here or anything, my apologies to Sand Flea and others who are tired of the bickering. My only problem is I have followed this site for years, longer I'm sure than many "veterans," and just because I live in PA and only have 50 posts doesn't mean I'm a newbie or don't know a load about the Capes. I've spent a decade fishing Sandbridge in the summer and make several trips to the area every fall. I'm just frustrated because I don't want to use PayPal cause I don't have any cards anymore just the bankcard, and I'll be damned if thats going out on the net. Sand Flea just P.M. me if you want another subscription, just need an alternate route, no hurry I just don't wanna lose touch with this site which I've really grown to love and check on 3-4 times everyday no bull. So in conclusion. gentlemen check the animosity and "local/vet" stuff at the door and just put in your voices of wisdom and good ol' fishin' stories, thats what we're all after anyway right?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I kinda see what JL is saying. I can see how someone can think it's a closed community when they come on here and see folks posting back and forth that obviously know each other. But, most of em got to know each other thru this little corner of the internet. Imagine that, folks end up meeting after sharing interest in surf/pier fishing.....  

Some folks maybe need to have thicker skin. I've been on boards where it seemed that anything I said was ignored, and obviously other folks knew each other and not me. So, it's easy for someone who's trying to learn, to start to think they are on the outside of a clique. It sometimes takes time to become accepted and to learn the ropes of a forum. But if you aren't a total bafoon, you'll ease right in. 

This whole gig is about sharing and asking for various info. The point is, there is no hierarchy, but friends are gonna respond to each other, and cliques will form. The key to becoming part of these things is to contribute personal knowledge and ask questions. It's all give and take. You can sit back and read, or you can participate. Like GM says, it's not the number of posts that determines your skill, or your "status" on a message board. Ask questions when you got em, or help someone else when you can.

I've probably made 2000 posts on this site since it started(all gone in the upgrades). That certainly doesn't make me any better than anyone else here. I've shared a lot, and learned a lot, and probably pi$$3d some people off too. But I keep participating and meeting folks that share my interests, and we all find a way to get along. 

And don't even start with the whole "honey hole" discussion. Some folks are gonna tell ya exactly where they fish and that's gonna tick someone off, and others are gonna give general locations, and that's gonna tick someone else off. 
Deal with it!

And JL, no problem with your rant in my eyes. Bob, you either. Just two different points of view. Y'all make up and let's get back to talking about feeshin!


----------



## jm2fly (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't always have alot to say because I'm new to the area from the Land Of OZ (Kansas). I can tell you about fly fishing for trout in the White river or Taneycomo but this salt water fishing in the ocean is a brand new thing to me. I have learned alot here and have become a subscriber.I also check in atleast daily but don't always post. Does this make me a "Lurker"? Sure has been alot of bickering lately.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

jm2fly said:


> Does this make me a "Lurker"? Sure has been alot of bickering lately.


No .. you are posting. You are NOT a lurker.

I moved here a year and a half ago from Texas and was in the same boat as you. I knew nothing about saltwater or surf fishing.

I found this board, asked dumb questions, and made a point to meet some of these guys.

They helped me and we became friends to boot.

You would be welcome to join us in the water sometime.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

j2mfly.

yeah... its really a shame... lets all get back to fishing please.... pretty please?


neil


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

All,

Salty locked this thread once which just happened to be while I was in the middle of writing a reply to the rats behind.

Then I sent him a PM letting him know that in closing the thread, he did the best thing for the P&S VA board and that he may even want to remove or relocate the thread as it had nothing to do with what were here for = fishing.

Since this thread continues to not benefit our immediate efforts to catch fish, I request our VA P&S board moderator lock it up and throw away the key.

FYI, I took a look at VB ocean front today after work, but I'll save that for a fishin' post  

`bucket


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

mark...

say it aint so brotha! whats goin on???


neil


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

I always give the users the benefit of the doubt. I have met and continue to meet a lot of folks that frequent the board, supporters, regular posters, and lurkers alike. So, I tend to take some of the personal attacks a little seriously. 

Whether you choose to support P&S or not is solely your decision, and I don't think anyone should have to take any flack for their decision, but there are some of us out there that take this site very seriously, and owe a lot to it. There are people on here that probably learned just about everything they know from these boards or other members. 

Hard to think there was a time when there were just a few boards, and I think there were like 4 of us on here. In the end we all came here for the same thing; find and share fishing knowledge, so let's get back to the fish. 

Tight lines and blue skies, 

Salty


----------



## jm2fly (Nov 19, 2004)

I think this is a great board. I've never seen another as active. A great deal of information sharing going on. A good amount of fellowship and discussion. Kind of like a big family. Go fish!


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Ditto Salty!!!!*

I spent 2 years benefiting from this site and was just too lazy to subscribe.

I have met about a dozen folks that frequent this site.

Most of them have been real stand up folks.

I have gained quite a bit of helpfull info off of here.

Although I disagreed with Cdog's post, I fully understand and like his passion for the sport and this website. He did get me to get off my lazy duff and help support the site.

My 3 passions in life are Fishing, Golf, and politics.............and they all get me into trouble with the ole lady


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

yeah, i fergot to appreciate cdog's rant too  

catchem up!


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Dyhard, in my mind lurkers are guest that never register, not registered members. If I offended anyone I apologize. Like I said I'm over it, become a supporter if you want don't if you don't.
> 
> I love p&S and thats why sometimes I may go overboard. Would you miss it if Flea said " th heck with it I'm closing down?" I would. If you don't see that then oh well....


Cdog, I must apologize. I should have noticed the word ‘registered’. Also, correct me if I wrong, doesn’t our friend Sand Flea benefit in some way from an expanding audience? Advertising or something?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dyhard said:


> Cdog, I must apologize. I should have noticed the word ‘registered’. Also, correct me if I wrong, doesn’t our friend Sand Flea benefit in some way from an expanding audience? Advertising or something?


No problem, obviously I go off half cocked sometimes.  

As far as benifiting, I don't know. You'd have to ask Flea that. 


BTW, I'm glad that me being a ahole paid off for once. Welcome aboard JLannon, I really am a nice guy in person.


----------

